# LDN Bridges and Beers Ride. June 14th.



## iLB (7 May 2015)

Exactly what it says on the tin. Riding west to east, finishing in London Bridge/Tower Bridge environs- exact route TBC. 

Super chilled ride, although there will be sunshine, all comers welcome. Ratio of bridges:beers left to riders own discretion. 

I'll happily point the way, aided by the resurgent @Aperitif


----------



## theclaud (7 May 2015)

Sounds like my kind of thing. I might even have a beer, just to be sociable.


----------



## robgul (7 May 2015)

Not that I'm suggesting you steal it - the Stroke Association has a great London Bridge charity ride route - from Tower Bridge to Hampton Court .....

Rob


----------



## anothersam (7 May 2015)

iLB said:


> Ratio of bridges:beers left to riders own discretion.



Wriggle room for a teetotalling contingent?


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2015)




----------



## Rustybucket (7 May 2015)

Id be up for this - more Bridges than Beer for me thou...


----------



## rb58 (7 May 2015)

Excellent. Diary checked - I'm in.
How far west are we starting? Presumably not so far that @theclaud can walk to the start?


----------



## ttcycle (7 May 2015)

Sounding good!


----------



## mmmmartin (7 May 2015)

Hmmmm. I might be doing the other bit of the recce.
*looks at calendar, strokes chin thoughtfully*


----------



## mmmmartin (7 May 2015)

Clean-shaven chin.


----------



## slowmotion (7 May 2015)

Yes please!


----------



## mmmmartin (7 May 2015)

One does have standards. Even on a recce.


----------



## Wobblers (7 May 2015)

Hmmm. Not one I can cycle back home (after a beer or four). Not for me, obviously....


Actually, I might be on for a few bridges/beers if you're not planning on starting too early.


----------



## iLB (7 May 2015)

Stone the crows, who knew a little alliteration could be so persuasive. 

Expect the route and other gumph forthwith.


----------



## anothersam (8 May 2015)

One more B (Bridges, Beers and Broads*) would've tipped it into critical mass need-a-police-escort territory.


* with apologies to the ladies present


----------



## Nigel182 (8 May 2015)

Sounds Good may be up for this but may be Hip Flask fuelled.....!!!


----------



## Gordon P (10 May 2015)

I'm in for this, with a twist.... On 12th June I shall be 70 & on 17th the love of my life Lonica will be 60 so we shall be celebrating a total of 130 years - it would be great to share this with all of you.
I shall have a chat with @ianrauk @rb58 & @ttcycle who are SLR veterans about Sunday morning cafes where we & some others may pass by en route from the east (e.g. starting at the View Tube Olympic Park cafe & travelling via LMNH) to fill up on coffee & cake before we cross a bridge & sink a beer.


----------



## StuAff (10 May 2015)

Gordon P said:


> I'm in for this, with a twist.... On 12th June I shall be 70 & on 17th the love of my life Lonica will be 60 so we shall be celebrating a total of 130 years - it would be great to share this with all of you.
> I shall have a chat with @ianrauk @rb58 & @ttcycle who are SLR veterans about Sunday morning cafes where we & some others may pass by en route from the east (e.g. starting at the View Tube Olympic Park cafe & travelling via LMNH) to fill up on coffee & cake before we cross a bridge & sink a beer.


Happy 130th!


----------



## wanda2010 (11 May 2015)

In the diary! I may have a plus one if my persuasive skills work.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 May 2015)

Place and time for the start? 
Might have a few takers ....


----------



## iLB (11 May 2015)

Hampton court area seems to be the de rigeur starting point for such rides. I think a 10.30am start should be manageable on a Sunday.


----------



## Mark Grant (11 May 2015)

Hampton Court is only about 4 miles from home, I think I could manage a 10.30 start!


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> Hampton Court is only about 4 miles from home, I think I could manage a 10.30 start!




Extra bacon sarnie and mug o' tea.


----------



## Mark Grant (11 May 2015)

If you are planning on using the Thames path, the section between Teddington and Richmond is a bit rough.


----------



## iLB (11 May 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> If you are planning on using the Thames path, the section between Teddington and Richmond is a bit rough.



Good to know, I'm still figuring out which bridges (not all of them across rivers) that I want to hit, and from which bank I'd like to ride them.

As with all the best rides, there will be a recce. 

P.s @dellzeqq can I tempt you to come along.


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2015)

Andy,
Check out *THIS* site
And let me know when you are doing a recce.


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2015)

A good finish would be by Cable Car and at Fat Boys


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2015)

Windsor and Eton Riverside? Then upwards via the playing fields, Datchet, Staines, erm there's a pub by a bridge in Chertsey, then Walton, then sod around to Hampton etc. @Davywalnuts will do this, and @mistral - both have an excellent knowledge and are prepared to buy all comers a beer at each of the stops en route.*

*poetic licencing hours may be involved. It's a good, fast ride from Windsor upwards.


----------



## iLB (11 May 2015)

@topcat1 will you have two arms again by this point?


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2015)

Just checked, 10.30 on a Sunday into Hampton Court's doable for me. Travelcard will cover it.


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2015)

The one at Kingston is crap, Andy - 'Horse Fair' it's called, I think. It's a bit 'pony' IMHO


----------



## dellzeqq (12 May 2015)

http://www.hammertonsferry.com/ if you fancy something un peu exotique......

the wobbly bridge is good, but not advisable when there are cops about 

and you could go through the Rotherhithe Tunnel for additional points.


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2015)

The wobbly one makes a great (grate?)zippy tyre noise, and it has lovely little paintings in between the grillage of the decking plates used in the bridge construction. As mentioned, best traversed out of sight of PC Bob.


----------



## StuartG (13 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> A good finish would be by Cable Car and at Fat Boys


Best avoid USING the cable car to cross the Thames. Lonica's spanking new Freedom Pass doesn't cover that ... Woolwich Ferry? Or to collect extra Penalty Points, Blackwall Tunnel 

Its in my diary. Bail bond at the ready ...


----------



## topcat1 (13 May 2015)

iLB said:


> @topcat1 will you have two arms again by this point?



Yes, will be mobile this weekend



StuartG said:


> Best avoid USING the cable car to cross the Thames.


Heresy!


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2015)

StuartG said:


> Best avoid USING the cable car to cross the Thames. Lonica's spanking new Freedom Pass doesn't cover that ... Woolwich Ferry? Or to collect extra Penalty Points, Blackwall Tunnel
> 
> Its in my diary. Bail bond at the ready ...




Best avoid?
It's a glorious ride and it's bike friendly.
Whats not to like?


----------



## rb58 (13 May 2015)

The cable car is ace. Not sure how ace it will be with beer in the belly though, especially if it's windy!


----------



## User10571 (13 May 2015)

rb58 said:


> The cable car is ace. Not sure how ace it will be with beer in the belly though, especially if it's windy!


Gusting at 17mph is the point at which they withdraw the service. That's what the TfL Ubermeister told me.
I've been on it when it has been gusting at 17mph.
It was a bit 'Where Eagles Dare'......
With additional clenching.........


----------



## dellzeqq (14 May 2015)

the Blackwall Tunnel is well verboten and, more to the point, dead frightening. Did it in 1976. Never, ever again.


----------



## User10571 (14 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> the Blackwall Tunnel is well verboten and, more to the point, dead frightening. Did it in 1976. Never, ever again.


Maverique!


----------



## iLB (19 May 2015)

Inspired by the info controls on Sunday's audax I'm wondering if there would be an appetite for some kind of quiz on this ride?


----------



## StuartG (19 May 2015)

User said:


> Along the lines of "Does anyone fancy a pint?"?


Multiple choice: No, Yes & Only?


----------



## Gordon P (26 May 2015)

Any more details on the plans for the progression eastwards? which watering holes & estimated times?


----------



## iLB (27 May 2015)

Gordon P said:


> Any more details on the plans for the progression eastwards? which watering holes & estimated times?



Ah yes. *shuffles through paperwork*


----------



## anothersam (28 May 2015)

If you can add the Puente del Alamillo to the itinerary that would be great as it turns out we may be in Seville that day. If I'm not, I hope to join the B&B ride as one of the afore-mentioned teetotalling contingent.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2015)

Dears, am sadly OUT for this ride due to a family party. Dammit!


----------



## iLB (29 May 2015)

This is a message for anyone lurking in the ether - if you have never done a CC ride this one is for you.


----------



## User10571 (29 May 2015)

How very inviting....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2015)

iLB said:


> This is a message for anyone lurking in the ether - if you have never done a CC ride this one is for you.


Hmm, I'm afraid that the only way I have managed to keep a rein on my drinking is by not drinking during the day. Some would call it alcoholism, others would call it a drink problem. I have had times when I've restricted myself to dignified lime and sodas but I don't really enjoy it. 

Though if anybody fancies a pint of Gypsy Hill Dissident, I'd advise people not to go in search of it up Gypsy Hill. It's a norrible ill.


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Jun 2015)

User said:


> Beard?


Well, sort of. Not twirlies as yet.

My presence is needed in East Sussex on D of E expedition on this day so I am alas unable to join you.


----------



## topcat1 (6 Jun 2015)

Come on you've got week, can we have some detail?


----------



## ttcycle (6 Jun 2015)

Agree with TC, what bridges/route are you planning?


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Jun 2015)

I could write this into part of an epic. If there's a route planned, I may be interested.


----------



## Gordon P (7 Jun 2015)

User said:


> Can I just say that I am happy to pitch up at Hampton Court at 10:30 and have the adventure unfold before me?


I have to say that I would like some details so that I can bring my hangover to a point less far west....


----------



## topcat1 (8 Jun 2015)

User said:


> Can I just say that I am happy to pitch up at Hampton Court at 10:30 and have the adventure unfold before me?



That's fine, but if someone wanted to join later on in the day it would help if we to know which direction you'll was heading?


----------



## hatler (8 Jun 2015)

Ooo. There's a half chance that the hatlers might be up for this. Will the ride tolerate a 13 and a 12 year old (12 today !!)

10.30 at Hampton Court station you say ?


----------



## Gordon P (8 Jun 2015)

User said:


> That and Mobile phones ought to do it.


1) Mine is 07891 196930
2) If noone can do so now, will you please kep me informed on Sunday where you are likely to be at around 12.30 & 1.30?
3) If all else fails is it reasonable to assume that the end point will be All bar One @Butler's Wharf, & can anyone hazard a guess when (approx!)?


----------



## ttcycle (8 Jun 2015)

Close of play and endpoint is useful for me to know too if possible, as trying to see if I can squeeze a track session in early evening. I'm still a maybe at this point.


----------



## iLB (9 Jun 2015)

Good morning prospective attendees, sorry for my continued silence... some of the heavier parts of life have been drawing my attention the last few weeks and leaving me little energy to think about this.

However, this might be the perfect antidote. I should find out today if I have the day off work, it's 90% guaranteed but I switched roles so need to wait and see. Any suggestions for river side watering holes greatly received. Butler's wharf sounds like a sensible final destination. 

In the event that I do have to work, I may hand the reins to someone else or postpone the ride. 

A


----------



## martint235 (9 Jun 2015)

If it's not been mentioned already, the Founders Arms next to Blackfriars Bridge has a big outdoor area.


----------



## theclaud (9 Jun 2015)

User13710 said:


> I hope the date doesn't change - I've rearranged stuff for this.


Well I intend to be at HC at 10:30. So there had better be beer and bridges. Or else.


----------



## hatler (9 Jun 2015)

HC station, or the Palace itself ?

I'm very happy to navigate us from HC to Kingston alongside the river, cross Kingston Bridge and then more Thameside path to Richmond.
(This presuming that we get the hoped for hatler turnout.)


----------



## anothersam (9 Jun 2015)

I'm in too, if it doesn't rain on our parade. Am happy to follow iLB or his designated successor or hatler & drunken progeny...


----------



## Gordon P (9 Jun 2015)

User said:


> Bridges cannot be too hard. After all you can see the next one most of the time. Beer, by comparison would be much harder, unless FYP is OK.


FYP?

And re other posts mine & Lonica's parents have left it far too late to rearrange the dates of our birthdays....


martint235 said:


> the Founders Arms next to Blackfriars Bridge


Is definitely of interest.... I shall be turning up with about 10 people, give or take, I think/hope.
In the next couple of days I shall plot a route from LMNH west to coincide with the HC peeps. Any thoughts about a watering hole near Battersea, Albert or Chelsea Bridges?
My lot will include some slower riders so 


hatler said:


> cross Kingston Bridge and then more Thameside path to Richmond


then comes Twickenham, Kew, Chiswick & Hammersmith - some serious riding will be required (which will make you thirsty!) but conversely will give my posse time to move gently west & work up their own thirst. Then Putney & Wandsworth lead to Battersea....


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2015)

Sorry I won't be joining this ride peeps. It's Mrs Ian birthday on this day.


----------



## Gordon P (9 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I won't be joining this ride peeps


Too bad - she doesn't want to come along & make it a trio of birthdays?


----------



## iLB (9 Jun 2015)

Hear ye, hear ye... despite my manager being a bald angry Cypriot I have the day off.


----------



## iLB (9 Jun 2015)

If you plan to be at HC (south side of the bridge) at 10.30 please post to make that clear.


----------



## Mark Grant (9 Jun 2015)

I'm intending to be there.
BTW if you are going east along the river the cycle track is on the north side, then the south after Kingston.


----------



## rb58 (9 Jun 2015)

I'm intending to be there, but may not be able to stay the distance as have family stuff in the afternoon.


----------



## hatler (10 Jun 2015)

iLB said:


> If you plan to be at HC (south side of the bridge) at 10.30 please post to make that clear.


If we come, yes, we would go there.

Confirmation later, probably Saturday.


----------



## iLB (10 Jun 2015)

hatler said:


> If we come, yes, we would go there.
> 
> Confirmation later, probably Saturday.



Would be great to see you.


----------



## iLB (10 Jun 2015)

Negotiating the lunch stop at the moment, this will dictate my final route choice. 

Some bridges may be missed out under the guise of "artistic licence". The route is subject to minor changes but I will post a link to a broad brush stroke version of it later today, please nobody mention the word Garmin. 

I'm sure you are all well versed in these things already but PLEASE look over your bike before the weekend, check the tyres, brakes, cables etc. Bring the tools and spares that you would take on any other ride. The weather still has time to change but at the moment it looks a bit wet in the afternoon, maybe bring a rain jacket. 

List from HC:

Adrian
theclaud
ilb


----------



## iLB (10 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I could write this into part of an epic. If there's a route planned, I may be interested.



The route is coming, what were you thinking?


----------



## anothersam (10 Jun 2015)

iLB said:


> If you plan to be at HC (south side of the bridge) at 10.30 please post to make that clear.


I plan to be at HC (south side of the bridge) @10.30. 

Do you want to be notified about last minute cancellations? Text/call you or post here or something?


----------



## hatler (10 Jun 2015)

Ooo. Good point. It would probably help if iLB were to provide his mobile number to all.


----------



## iLB (10 Jun 2015)

I suppose that would be more helpful than endless postulations about the whereabouts of "X" whilst stood at the south side of the aforementioned bridge. 

I'll send it to everyone that confirms as coming.

List from HC:

Adrian
theclaud
ilb
anothersam


----------



## theclaud (10 Jun 2015)

iLB said:


> I suppose that would be more helpful than endless postulations about the whereabouts of "X" whilst stood at the south side of the aforementioned bridge.
> 
> I'll send it to everyone that confirms as coming.
> 
> ...



I think TMN is on team HC too.


----------



## iLB (10 Jun 2015)

Team HC:

Adrian
anothersam
ilb
theclaud
TMN

@User10571 @rb58 @Mark Grant @topcat1 ?


----------



## rb58 (10 Jun 2015)

Yep. 10.30am at HC station. Andy - I'll PM you my phone number.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Jun 2015)

This is still interesting to me. I'm going to see if a buddy of mine, who lives in Parson's green, is around this weekend. If she is, I'll ride up to PG (from Southampton) on Saturday, ride over to Stratford to get myself an imperial ton ride done, stop over night, then meet you lot down at HC station on Sunday, then spear off when we get back West, and ride home. That's the plan I reckon.


----------



## iLB (10 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> This is still interesting to me. I'm going to see if a buddy of mine, who lives in Parson's green, is around this weekend. If she is, I'll ride up to PG (from Southampton) on Saturday, ride over to Stratford to get myself an imperial ton ride done, stop over night, then meet you lot down at HC station on Sunday, then spear off when we get back West, and ride home. That's the plan I reckon.



I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## iLB (10 Jun 2015)

Provisional route is 52km from HC to Tower Bridge. Once the lunch stop is factored in I think we will get to Buter's Wharf by late afternoon, as there will be some walking for certain bridges and no doubt some stopping to ponder and marvel (etc etc).


----------



## iLB (10 Jun 2015)

Ok, a question about locks and who might be carrying one? My first thought for lunch won't allow 10 bikes into the beer garden, but as far as I can tell we would be able to sit with them in view (spaces permitting). 

Other option is to find a plan B.


----------



## anothersam (10 Jun 2015)

If necessary I will volunteer for bike monitor duty (assuming I haven't bailed due to poor weather). Does anybody have a taser?


----------



## Mark Grant (10 Jun 2015)

My plan A is to be at Hampton Court at 10.30.


----------



## theclaud (10 Jun 2015)

I'll have at least one lock.


----------



## rb58 (10 Jun 2015)

I'll have a lock, but that won't help much as I'm unlikely to be taking lunch.


----------



## ttcycle (10 Jun 2015)

pipes up* I gotta cold but really want to ride-have a strenous task on Saturday so it depends on whether that has done me in and if the cold hasn't gone. When do I need to confirm by? If I truly can't ride or can only bimble a short distance I'll turn at the end at Butler's Wharf - with multiple locks if needed


----------



## Gordon P (10 Jun 2015)

If - as I hope - the approx 10 of us can rendezvous with you for lunch, we'll have locks.
I'm on the edge of my chair with anticipation & excitement at the slow reveal of the exact location of Plan A.
Or Plan B......


----------



## iLB (10 Jun 2015)

Adrian
anothersam
ilb
Mark Grant
rb 58
theclaud
TMN


----------



## hatler (10 Jun 2015)

If we're there, we'll have a lock or two and a strap or two.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jun 2015)

If it's going to be at "conversational pace", I could be at HC at 10:30am. If not, hand me the silver Derringer before Sunday.







Thanks.


----------



## topcat1 (11 Jun 2015)

iLB said:


> Team HC:
> 
> 
> @User10571 @rb58 @Mark Grant @topcat1 ?


 I'll be out to play in Essex early in the morning so may pop along after


----------



## User10571 (11 Jun 2015)

topcat1 said:


> I'll be out to play in Essex early in the morning so may pop along after


I'm unlikely inna DNS kinda way....


----------



## iLB (11 Jun 2015)

Adrian
anothersam
ilb
Mark Grant
rb 58
slowmotion
theclaud
TMN

I went and spoke to the lovely Michelle at the Ship in Wandsworth today, I think it will work great for the lunch stop Running the gauntlet slightly of their over capacity policy, but if we get there before 1pm it shouldn't be an issue (this will necessitate a fairly prompt departure). They have a massive BBQ and outdoor bar, the weather is improving... anymore takers?


----------



## iLB (11 Jun 2015)

slowmotion said:


> If it's going to be at "conversational pace", I could be at HC at 10:30am. If not, hand me the silver Derringer before Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 91525
> 
> ...



Decidedly conversational.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jun 2015)

iLB said:


> Decidedly conversational.


 Splendid! I shall holster the Derringer for another day.


----------



## StuartG (11 Jun 2015)

I am a definite maybe for HC 10:30.


----------



## hatler (12 Jun 2015)

iLB said:


> Adrian
> anothersam
> ilb
> Mark Grant
> ...


Oooo. The Ship. I haven't been there in years. We used to have a weekly ex-ski-bum meet there on a Wednesday that ran for over ten years.


----------



## iLB (12 Jun 2015)

hatler said:


> Oooo. The Ship. I haven't been there in years. We used to have a weekly ex-ski-bum meet there on a Wednesday that ran for over ten years.



Now there's an endorsement if ever there were ... "ski bums"... can I add you to the list?


----------



## hatler (12 Jun 2015)

Not quite yet. Confirmation one way or the other will come tomorrow. If we do appear, it will be at HC. Our train gets in at 10.33, so we would be a tiny bit behind schedule, but not much.


----------



## Gordon P (12 Jun 2015)

iLB said:


> the lovely Michelle at the Ship


Well I wonder if she has relatives in Brix or Damme.....


topcat1 said:


> I'll be out to play in Essex


----------



## Gordon P (12 Jun 2015)

Previous was unfinished


iLB said:


> the lovely Michelle at the Ship



Well I wonder if she has relatives in Brix or Damme.....



topcat1 said:


> I'll be out to play in Essex



We'll follow this route to The Ship leaving at about 1030 so also aiming for a 1230 arrivée http://ridewithgps.com/routes/8469605 (our pace may be slower than conversational & we may grab a quick coffee along the way)

See you all there


----------



## theclaud (12 Jun 2015)

User is coming. Yay! I've invited another pal of mine too, but he's a maybe.


----------



## theclaud (12 Jun 2015)

User said:


> Excuse my cynicism but I shall believe that as and when I see it.


You're the third person to say something along those lines in the space of ten minutes...


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> You're the third person to say something along those lines in the space of ten minutes...


User? Yeah right!


----------



## ttcycle (12 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> User is coming. Yay!



Don't take that as a given...


----------



## Andrij (12 Jun 2015)

Having not visited this place for ... a while, I've been prompted to have a look for this particular ride.

My plans for Sunday are still up in the air, but I shall make an effort to join you - even if only along the route.


----------



## iLB (12 Jun 2015)

Looks like we might just pull this off, my number will go out to those that need it tomorrow night. 

Received probably the most exciting email I ever have today, so no matter what happens I will be in a good mood.


----------



## hatler (12 Jun 2015)

Hmmm. 10.30pm. You have just received an honour in the Queen's Birthday Honours list ?


----------



## slowmotion (13 Jun 2015)

User is coming?????
Hampton Court station's going to be a bit crowded....


----------



## iLB (13 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> User is coming. Yay! I've invited another pal of mine too, but he's a maybe.



does he want to be on the list?


----------



## theclaud (13 Jun 2015)

iLB said:


> does he want to be on the list?


Heavy, man.


----------



## ttcycle (13 Jun 2015)

A question, RP has a hill but is the ride mostly flat? Trying to work out whether to ride gears/fixed if I can make it


----------



## iLB (13 Jun 2015)

hatler said:


> Hmmm. 10.30pm. You have just received an honour in the Queen's Birthday Honours list ?



Much better than that. Do we have a green light from team Hatler?


----------



## iLB (13 Jun 2015)

ttcycle said:


> A question, RP has a hill but is the ride mostly flat? Trying to work out whether to ride gears/fixed if I can make it



Mostly flat, 200m of elevation gain in total.


----------



## hatler (13 Jun 2015)

iLB said:


> Much better than that. Do we have a green light from team Hatler?


It looks like we do !

We'll be on the 10.33 arrival into Hampton Court station, complete with panniers, mudguards (on at least one of the bikes), locks, etc etc.


----------



## iLB (13 Jun 2015)

Adrian
anothersam
User (?)
ilb
Mark Grant
rb 58
slowmotion
Team Hatler (x4)
theclaud
TMN


----------



## StuartG (13 Jun 2015)

@iLB - I have had sign-off from senior management too. Can I please be added to the HC list?


----------



## LuvlyOranges (13 Jun 2015)

Hi there. I'm Kevin Nolan, one of the chaps from the Anerley CTC group. I just heard about this ride and would love to come along. So folks are meeting at Hampton Court station tomorrow at 10:30am?


----------



## User10571 (13 Jun 2015)

So how would it be received if I pitched up at The Ship, just to join you for some lunch?


----------



## User10571 (13 Jun 2015)

User said:


> I can't speak for everyone but that would be good.


Excellent to hear.
I am comfortable with the potential to upset everyone else.


----------



## theclaud (13 Jun 2015)

LuvlyOranges said:


> Hi there. I'm Kevin Nolan, one of the chaps from the Anerley CTC group. I just heard about this ride and would love to come along. So folks are meeting at Hampton Court station tomorrow at 10:30am?


That is the plan as I understand it. Welcome. iLB is in charge. I assume that means he will ask you if you want to be on The List.


----------



## LuvlyOranges (13 Jun 2015)

Cheers theClaud! I'm happy to be on the list.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Jun 2015)

Are we going into RP? If so, which bit?

Thanks.


----------



## StuartG (13 Jun 2015)

LuvlyOranges said:


> Hi there. I'm Kevin Nolan, one of the chaps from the Anerley CTC group. I just heard about this ride and would love to come along. So folks are meeting at Hampton Court station tomorrow at 10:30am?


Kevin - great you can make it. See you at HC or possibly on the chuff chuff from Clapham Junction. I plan to be Bromptoneering.


----------



## rb58 (13 Jun 2015)

ttcycle said:


> A question, RP has a hill but is the ride mostly flat? Trying to work out whether to ride gears/fixed if I can make it


I was thinking of going fixed too, but that depends on whether I have time to dust it off and pump it up.


----------



## hatler (13 Jun 2015)

User10571 said:


> So how would it be received if I pitched up at The Ship, just to join you for some lunch?


Another vote for 'that would be good' from here too.


----------



## User10571 (13 Jun 2015)

ttcycle said:


> A question, RP has a hill but is the ride mostly flat? Trying to work out whether to ride gears/fixed if I can make it


Grace, You'll eat the hill in RP on fixed, no trouble.
The rest of the ride is not far off sea level, and descending.....
Hope to see you there...


----------



## ttcycle (13 Jun 2015)

rb58 said:


> I was thinking of going fixed too, but that depends on whether I have time to dust it off and pump it up.


 
Why's it dusty?! Tut tut.

User10571- I am not friends with hills in general and been off the bike for over a week so bit meh. Unfortunately saddles on all the bikes are doing my head in, trying a new one on the fixed and it's all a nightmare.

Toying with the idea of being a lazy git and turning up for lunch (ETA at The Ship or Butler's Wharf?) or joining the ride at another point as probably need a lie in.


----------



## User10571 (13 Jun 2015)

ttcycle said:


> Why's it dusty?! Tut tut.
> 
> User10571- I am not friends with hills in general and been off the bike for over a week so bit meh. Unfortunately saddles on all the bikes are doing my head in, trying a new one on the fixed and it's all a nightmare.
> 
> Toying with the idea of being a lazy git and turning up for lunch (ETA at The Ship or Butler's Wharf?) or joining the ride at another point as probably need a lie in.


Turn up whenever / wherever you can.
It'll be lovely to see you.
The Ship @ 12:30
Butlers Wharf - No idea, Someone else can help


----------



## hatler (13 Jun 2015)

ttcycle said:


> Why's it dusty?! Tut tut.
> 
> User10571- I am not friends with hills in general and been off the bike for over a week so bit meh. Unfortunately saddles on all the bikes are doing my head in, trying a new one on the fixed and it's all a nightmare.
> 
> Toying with the idea of being a lazy git and turning up for lunch (ETA at The Ship or Butler's Wharf?) or joining the ride at another point as probably need a lie in.



One of the hatlers is 12, so we're not exactly going to be ripping along.


----------



## ttcycle (13 Jun 2015)

It's not the pace that's an issue, just spending miles on saddles that are torture instruments fills me with dread. It's getting worse rather than better. 12 miles one way for work I can handle but longer might be a problem.


----------



## iLB (13 Jun 2015)

Suppose I should write this list down on an actual piece of paper, and learn the route, and work out how to get to HC. 

Phone number coming.


----------



## StuartG (13 Jun 2015)

Is the consensus that the start awaits the 10:33 arrival or should we be on the 10:03?


----------



## ttcycle (13 Jun 2015)

I'll be there in some shape or form so see you tomorrow. Will text you Andy if I can't get to HC.


----------



## iLB (13 Jun 2015)

Adrian
anothersam
User (?)
ilb
Kevin Nolan
Mark Grant
rb 58
slowmotion
StuartG
Team Hatler (x4)
theclaud
TMN

Would the real Kevin Nolan please step forward...


----------



## iLB (13 Jun 2015)

With the exception of @anothersam who is un pm'able you should all have my digits.


----------



## hatler (13 Jun 2015)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jun 2015)

StuartG said:


> Is the consensus that the start awaits the 10:33 arrival or should we be on the 10:03?


 I don't know what the consensus is but I'm aiming to arrive at 10:33am. I hope that that is OK. If not, could somebody post something on this threead. Thanks.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jun 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## anothersam (14 Jun 2015)

iLB said:


> With the exception of @anothersam who is un pm'able you should all have my digits.


Perhaps there has been a disturbance in the Force. Your digits have been passed along.






Could somebody else please try to PM me? Anybody. Just so I can see if this is a wider phenomenon.


----------



## StuartG (14 Jun 2015)

User said:


> I doubt we will be completely out of sight in three minutes.


Then I'll join the A-Listers on the 10:33 chasing hard.


----------



## iLB (14 Jun 2015)

About to head over to HC from BR6, seems unreasonable that we would leave before 10.33.


----------



## theclaud (14 Jun 2015)

iLB said:


> About to head over to HC from BR6, seems unreasonable that we would leave before 10.33.



You promised sunshine on this ride, right? Just checking there's nothing you have overlooked....


----------



## rb58 (14 Jun 2015)

Thanks for organising Andy. And sorry to leave you all early - I had family commitments this afternoon, so was always leaving early. That was a new experience for me, and a thoroughly enjoyable one. I had no idea you could cycle so far, so close to the river. I shall be back to do that again. i hope @ttcycle and Mini Hatler are okay after the slow speed tumble on the cobbled hill - boy, that was slippy. Much of my riding recently has been head-down speedy mile munching and I made a conscious decision a coupe of weeks to re-introduce some more fun rides. This was perfect. All we needed was some sunshine! Hope the beer was good?


----------



## hatler (14 Jun 2015)

Yup. Joe is fine after the joint tumble. Sorry we had to leave early as well. I had hoped to continue on with just Joe but Lu had some other pressing stuff to attend to this afternoon which meant I had to deliver Izzy to her tennis session. Shame about the slight mizzle at the start, but otherwise that was all fun. We got straight on a train at Barnes and were back home in good time.

Many thanks Andy for organising. There were quite a few bits of London we'd never seen before. I'm always impressed that there is stuff as unkempt as that so close to the centre of town.

Apologies all for the straight on at Teddington Lock when we should have turned right. That was my fault as I hadn't realised I was at the front and had assumed that the cyclists who had gone straight on were part of our group.

What was slightly odd, was seeing all these familiar faces in the broad daylight and not being knackered.

Hope lunch was splendid and that you safely navigated your way to Tower Bridge and a couple more beers.


----------



## User10571 (14 Jun 2015)

Thanks for organising Andy.
Apologies for neglecting to remember the 'bridges' aspect of the ride when we left The Ship.
Lovely to see peeps I've not seen for waaaaay to long.
The stiff breeze and lack of sunshine failed to put a damper on the day.


----------



## ttcycle (14 Jun 2015)

Thanks for dreaming up this ride Andy. Was good to cycle with people I haven't ridden with for a very long time. I have no idea how many bridges we traversed but the second half of the ride heading east had a very 'indeterminate route'.

My knees are hurting like hell now and walking up the stairs at home was not nice but I doubt if I'd gone home at Twickenham there would have been much improvement. I mean, if you're going to fall off on cobbles, do it three times is my recommendation.

45.5 miles and very nice it was. Ride with you fine people again soon (they're probably still getting pissed in the pub).


----------



## theclaud (14 Jun 2015)

ttcycle said:


> they're probably still getting pissed in the pub).


The very idea!


----------



## ttcycle (14 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> The very idea!



Have you moved from the barstool yet?


----------



## theclaud (14 Jun 2015)

ttcycle said:


> Have you moved from the barstool yet?


I'll have you know I am already on the train home.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2015)

Sorry I couldn't join you all, looks like I missed some cracking fun.


----------



## StuAff (14 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry I couldn't join you all, looks like I missed some cracking fun.


+1. Having failed to get this month's ton last week, decided to prioritise putting that right (and I did).

@ttcycle May your knees shut up promptly.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jun 2015)

That was fun. Many thanks to Andy for setting it up. I love riding next to the river. It doesn't have hills and it has lots of pubs. And good company. As a bonus, we had User and Grace again.
A great day.


----------



## User10571 (14 Jun 2015)

slowmotion said:


> That was fun. Many thanks to Andy for setting it up. I love riding next to the river. It doesn't have hills and it has lots of pubs. And good company. As a bonus, we had User and Grace again.
> A great day.


Yes. All of that.


----------



## rb58 (14 Jun 2015)

When I arrived at HC station, @User13710 said she was feeding the Jackdaws. Frankly, I think she was eating cake. My kind of bike ride!!


----------



## anothersam (15 Jun 2015)

Nice to meet people I'd either never met, which was just about everybody, or had, but fleetingly and long enough and dark enough ago to disqualify as proper introductions. Thank you @iLB.

PS. Unofficial ride report, not at all comprehensive
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/velosolo-club.142621/post-3745749


----------



## Gordon P (15 Jun 2015)

We had fun! Thanks to @iLB for setting up & liaising with me so that I could bring a group of 10 from the east & link up at The Ship. 
I was delighted that we were joined by @Trickedem & @mllond for our Grand Depart from Mile End. The weather was miserably cold & damp but our spirits were undamp (I topped it up later). London looked good & was suitable quirky as 10 of us twisted & turned a tortuous route through its lanes until we emerged into the West End bustle: as Adie See said later, there were "peds on the path" galore along the Mall for some monarchist pantomime thingy & the entrance to Hyde Park had been almost successfully blocked, at least on a physical plane, by the Hare Krishnas but we glided through & some of us released the inner Cav along South Carriage Drive. 
Across Battersea Bridge & more twists & turns along the river to The Ship at Wandsworth. We had to shiver for a while until the Bridges & Beers Ride joined us. My group peeled off one by one from the pub & I joined Andy's democratic peloton as we crisscrossed the river east to The Mudlark at London Bridge where we tested the taps along the length of the bar. 
I'm not sure exactly how I got home from there but I did with a smile on my face.


----------



## StuartG (15 Jun 2015)

A wonderful ride. Mostly through parts of West London completely new to me or not visited in the last thirty years!

Things change. Not at Hampton Court and the delightful and surprising rural stuff to beyond Richmond. Then it went very badly downhill. Not the ride, that was great but the the modern environment between Putney and Vauxhall! That has really changed. Has anything in the annals of architecture has so much rubbish been thrown together by speculators with a complete absence of taste and competence?

Being a bit deaf I couldn't fully join the hubbub at The Ship. Instead I just stared in amazement at the building in front of us (the one with the curved top). I lost count of the number of fundamental design errors that turned what could have been an interesting shape into a confusion of disparate unconnected design elements. It looked cheap and slipshod. I'm not talking about style - whether you are into Palladian, Georgian, Brutalist or any other style - you can do it brilliantly, competently or very badly. You expect a mixture of each - but not uniformly bad. And that's what we had stacked up on both sides of the Thames in that dreadful reach. It made the old World's End Council Estate in Chelsea look almost good in comparison!

Yet you could see a lot of money had been wasted spent on pointless details (fancy rills anybody?) while neglecting the fundamentals, the shape, the balance, the impact of major blocks that will ruin that part of the Thames for the next century. Sad to see so many ground floor apartment windows were caged as their wealthy owners were obviously elsewhere in a city where other people are having to live in dreadful crowded housing.

But you can't beat a good power station and I counted at least three that retained their power visually even if not electrically. Pity Battersea PS is now engulfed in such mediocrity.

That's the joy of cycling. It moves you from place to place at a speed to see a lot at a pace that gives you time to study and reflect and not excluded from the atmosphere by glass and metal. Yesterday was, perhaps, the greatest way to discover and re-discover the city in which most of us lived. And in such great company too!

Perhaps - a re-run next year going in the opposite direction? Nice to end up in a rural paradise. Or even Hampton Court. Thank you @iLB


----------



## Gordon P (15 Jun 2015)

StuartG said:


> Perhaps - a re-run next year


Can I be 70 again?


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jun 2015)

Some of the B&B crew at The Ship, Wandsworth 14:15 hrs, 14/06/2015


----------



## hatler (16 Jun 2015)

iLB said:


> Looks like we might just pull this off, my number will go out to those that need it tomorrow night.
> 
> Received probably the most exciting email I ever have today, so no matter what happens I will be in a good mood.


Hmmm. Having missed out on lunch I didn't get to find out what the news was. Is it postable on here ?


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jun 2015)

hatler said:


> Hmmm. Having missed out on lunch I didn't get to find out what the news was. Is it postable on here ?


Having been without working phone or 'net most of this weekend, and then receiving all sorts of notifications...I venture that the news is 'bicycle related'. Nothing special therefore... Andy will be along soon to delhiver, I guess.


----------



## iLB (17 Jun 2015)

"not totally shoot" pretty much sums it up I suppose. 

The weather didn't do us many favors at the start, and maybe I have too much time riding in traffic during the week to mix it up on my days off as well. But beer and bridges were much in evidence, and the general consensus seems to be that it was a good one. Some room for improvement also. Especially enjoyable chat with @Gordon P after lunch as we let the route of democracy take it's course from the back of the ride.


----------



## Gordon P (9 Jul 2015)

I find I am about to do something similar - sort of walking the ride backwards: http://www.ldwa.org.uk/London/E/14537/the-13-bridges-walk.html "Linear walk along the river from Tower Hill to Clapham Jctn, starting at Tower Hill, crossing each bridge and end at a pub near Clapham Jctn"


----------

